# Motor Mounts Filled With Silicone?



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

Well as the title sais motor mounts filled with silicone? I have read/heard of other cars that have had this done. Basically take off a motormount, tape 1 side up and fill the empty holes with silicone that you would get from a hardware store (the heat resistant stuff, of course) and leave it set for 2-3days. Pop that sucker back in and wham you got yourself stiffer mounts. So, members of the 2.5 forum, would you recon this to be a safe, reliable possibility for a daily driver?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

How much is the silicon going to cost? Can you go without your car for 2-3 days? Chances are the silicone won't adhere well to another urethane and will likely need to be redone a few times to get it to fully "fill" the mount. Honestly, just get the BFI inserts or save up for the full mounts. Yes, they are expensive, but DIY isn't always an option.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

You don't want to use silicon like caulk. Use 3M Window Weld. This has been done on many other cars before.










Or if you can use this stuff from Mcmaster Carr. I used it to make stiffer mounts for my mk2. You mix the two parts and it pours like syrup. You can get it in a few different hardnesses.











Before









After


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Just food for thought, the stock mounts aren't designed to be stiffened. My thought process is that the added rigidity of a stock mount might fail, as it is not designed for it, nor will it perform anywhere near where you're hoping.


----------



## Monkeyslord1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a friend that has silicone in his mounts and I have the bfi ones, mine just feels a lot more responsive and stiff, I would say just wait a few months to save some money and do it right the first time so you don't have to come back and do it several times


----------



## lifedriver (Apr 9, 2006)

*Silicone filled motor mounts*

As part of a DIY improvement program on my 2000 jetta 5speed, I did fill the empty spaces of the motor mounts with average silicone . The at was at about 65k . Car has gone to at least 212k. Mount job improved everything dealing with positive shifting and clutch response. An acceptable added level of vibration at idle was the only other result. Along with urethane bushings, adj shocks and attention to fine tuning the wheel alignment (and much more), this little vw was elevated to extraordinary handling and pleasure of driving at modest cost. One has to be obsessed with perfection to mess around like this, but since even new cars are far from satisfactory messing about is the only way to go without paying someone else. I recently sold the car to an enthusiastic person. I now have a 2012 A4 Quattro
On which much will be analyzed to bring it up to my standard.


----------

